# 'Halo' tv series



## BAYLOR (Jan 31, 2022)

Halo the tv series . 10 episode season and the is a trailer .


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2022)

No thought on this one ?


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 21, 2022)

The Trailer looks great, but don't they always?
I don't know the video franchise that well [I played it once and for about two hours got my ass handed to me by the 13yo son of my ex]. 
And it is on a US streaming site.
Not a lot for me to get excited about. But I did read a few of the comments on the Trailer. Oh Boy! And was that a mistake!


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2022)

CupofJoe said:


> The Trailer looks great, but don't they always?
> I don't know the video franchise that well [I played it once and for about two hours got my ass handed to me by the 13yo son of my ex].
> And it is on a US streaming site.
> Not a lot for me to get excited about. But I did read a few of the comments on the Trailer. Oh Boy! And was that a mistake!



They changed the look of Cortana a bit .  Bt based on the Trailer , I think it has possibilities.

It looks like the right actress toplay Dr Halsey,


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 21, 2022)

The Buggy looks nice


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 21, 2022)

CupofJoe said:


> The Buggy looks nice



It might prove to be an entertaining  show.


----------



## REBerg (Mar 24, 2022)

I watched the first episode today, and I'll definitely watch more.
It offered heavy-duty action but took time for some initial character development. I saw elements of other sci-fi franchises in the episode, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. It would be difficult if not impossible for a new show to avoid leaning, to some extent, on predecessors.
I have no knowledge of the Halo video games, other than they involved armored soldiers, so this universe will unfold gradually for me without expectations.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2022)

Renewed for a  second season?


----------



## .matthew. (Apr 10, 2022)

BAYLOR said:


> Renewed for a  second season?


Who knows. It seems to be considered an absolute disgrace by fans of the games, but I guess if it gets enough traction as a generic sci-fi show it might


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 10, 2022)

.matthew. said:


> Who knows. It seems to be considered an absolute disgrace by fans of the games, but I guess if it gets enough traction as a generic sci-fi show it might



If it has an audience they will renew it.

Ive not seen an episode  yet , Interesting redesign of Cortana.


----------



## THX1138 (Apr 11, 2022)

.matthew. said:


> Who knows. It seems to be considered an absolute disgrace by fans of the games, but I guess if it gets enough traction as a generic sci-fi show it might


Darn copyright laws...


----------



## Droflet (Apr 11, 2022)

Three eps in and I'm hooked. I had never seen the game version so I was waiting to be impressed. I was.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 11, 2022)

I'm sticking with it, too. I'd give it one thumb up with the other thumb ready to join.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 11, 2022)

Droflet said:


> Three eps in and I'm hooked. I had never seen the game version so I was waiting to be impressed. I was.





REBerg said:


> I'm sticking with it, too. I'd give it one thumb up with the other thumb ready to join.



It sounds like this on could end up running a few years.


----------



## Le Panda du Mal (Apr 11, 2022)

I played the first games and thought they were fun but, insofar as they aped cinema, very poorly written. Some interesting ideas but told in a very dumb, derivative way. I felt vaguely that they also pandered to resurgent US militarism of the early 00's. I wouldn't expect much from a TV series.


----------



## Lumens (Apr 14, 2022)

Saw the first episode and loved it. I enjoyed the games although it's a stretch to call me a fan. I have an idea why fans might not like it but I don't care myself. The story and characters are way beyond any of the games as far as I can recall. It's definitely an action series so I'm not expecting deep drama either, but who knows. Will keep watching too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 24, 2022)

Ad soon,  season  2.


----------

